# ambitionierte Biker



## Sandra (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo !
Gibt es hier um Erlangen ambitionierte Biker, die sich gezielt für die kommende Rennsaison (Marathon, Cross Country), u.a. auch mit dem Rennrad, vorbereiten (von Tom und Altidude mal ausgenommen) ?
Welche Rennen plant ihr zu fahren ?
Gibt es schon einen Termin für Lichtenfels/Trieb ?
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo Sandra,

Lichtenfels ist am 24. August.

Ich suche schon länger Trainingspartner zur Vorbereitung auf MTB-Marathons. Training allerdings nur auf dem Bike - es soll ja auch Spaß machen.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (19. Januar 2003)

sollten wir uns auf alle fälle mal zu einer gemeinsamen ausfahrt treffen. War mit tom vor weihnachten an den wochenenden relativ regelmäßig unterwegs; u.a. auch mal mit ein paar leuten der gruppe des dt. alpenverein. nehme an, dass wird sich mit zunehmenden temperaturen auch wieder einpendeln.   
habe die letzen wochen aufgr. der frostigen temp. nur indoor trainiert. aber die ersten sonnenstrahlen lassen ja wieder hoffen.
gruß nach erlangen
Sandra
laß mir am besten mal deine telef.nr. zukommen. internet ist nicht immer die spontanste lösung.


----------



## G-zero (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich komm aus Bubenreuth (fast Erlangen). Suche auch Trainingspartner. Ich will beim Garmisch Marathon mitmachen ist Anfang Juni und dann ev noch einen Marathon im Juli / August. vielleicht wißt ihr ja einen guten. Hab also noch einiges zu trainieren. 
beim DAV will ich auch mal mitfahren. Muss man da Mitglied sein ? und gibt es nicht auch einen Radverein ? RC1950 ? 
Sonst warte ich auch mal das es wieder etwas wärmer wird. Ein paar schneetouren sind ja ganz nett aber langsam nervt es.

so long ...


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2003)

musst du nicht mitglied sein um bei der mtb-gruppe mitzufahren. komm' einfach zum treffpunkt und fahr' mit. hab ich auch so gemacht.

treffpunkt kannst du am besten der DAV page entnehmen

http://www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/

CU there
tom


----------



## nils (23. Februar 2003)

Ich will jetzt nicht speziell für irgendeinen Marathon trainieren, wär aber auch an der ein oder anderen Rennradtour interressiert. Vor allem aber um die Gegend etwas kennenzulernen, und die allgemeine Grundlage fürs biken etwas aufzubessern.
Ich melde mich hier aber noch mal, wenn ich dann da bin...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## feuersocke (24. Februar 2003)

falsch gepostet...


----------



## Spike (27. Februar 2003)

Servus miteinand,

...stehe als Trainingspartner insbesondere an Wochenenden gerne zu Verfügung. Bin zwar im Moment nicht so fit wie zur Saison 2001, aber ich denke, für die meisten reichts noch (hö hö)! Ne quatsch, einfach ne Mail schreiben oder den Tom fragen (der kennt mich auch: so`n Blonder Typ mit Specialized-HT...) und los geht`s!

Gruss ans Forum aus Erlangen!


----------



## Sandra (12. März 2003)

Melde mich wieder zurück ;-)
War die letzten beiden Wochen auf Mallorca, um Grundlage für die bevorstehende Saison zu schaffen. Es war nach der langen Winterperiode mit überwiegendem Indoor-Training eine Wonne endlich wieder draußen fahren zu können. Meine Erstlingserfahrungen mit dem Rennrad habe ich auch gut überstanden - von einigen bekannten Sitzproblemchen, die sich bei  solchem Trainingsumfang unweigerlich einstellen, mal abgesehen. Das Wetter war in der ersten Woche noch sehr durchwachsen, u.a. mit Regen und starker Bewölkung und einem permanent kalten Wind, der aus allen Richtungen zu blasen schien - und einige von uns erstmal erkältungstechnisch in die Knie, oder expliziter ins Bett zwang. Shit happens ! In der zweiten Woche machte sich dann aber zusehends die Sonne breit und der ein oder andere wagte es schon mit kurzer Radkleidung zu fahren. Und am Ende hatten dann doch alle genug Sonne & Kilometer abbekommen. 
Werde mein Training jetzt wieder auf deutschem Boden fortsetzen. Sollte also jemand Lust auf längere Touren v.a. mit dem Rennrad haben (Grundlage ist noch angesagt !) - dann könnte man ja mal zusammen die Gegend errollen - vorausgesetzt, das Wetter wird wieder besser.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Bushbiker (23. März 2003)

Hallo hier Bikerin/er

Ich fahre ab jetzt wieder jedes Wochenende wieder im Erlanger Umland herum mit den Bike, kenne fast jeden Weg was hier gibt. Wer lust kann an mich anschießen. Ich versuche heuer wieder ein Marathon zu fahren. Bei mir kommt jeder mit ob anfänger oder profi. In bin einer verücksten Biker in der Erlanger Umland gibt. Da ich 1 Jahr um Australien mit den Mountainbike rum gefahren bin.


----------



## drnojoke (31. März 2003)

wenn ihr keinen zum biken habt bin ich immer da! =))
ein Aruf genügt und ich sitze schon auf dem bike! 
Praktisch jedes WE und jeden Werktag ab 18 uhr 

CALL ME NOW!!! PPPP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (11. April 2003)

schließlich war ich diejenige, die den thread hier ins leben gerufen hat, aber leider habe ich es bis jetzt nicht auf die reihe bekommen mit einem von euch zu biken.
da ich im gegensatz zu den meisten von euch im moment viel zeit habe (bin gerade auf jobsuche :-(), kann ich mir mein training sehr flexibel einteilen und nutze daher meist die mittagsstunden um bei sonnenschein (falls vorhanden) und angenehmerern temperaturen fahren zu können. und an den wochenenden - also dann, wenn die meisten von euch zeit haben zu biken - bin ich häufig unterwegs. aber ich gelobe besserung und werde versuchen mich der frankenmeute am osterwochende anzuschließen, da ich mich in der fränkischen (zumindest biketechnisch) auch noch nicht wirklich auskenne. letztes jahr war ich mit einem bekannten aus köln und  einer gruppe aus mainz (mtb-club- beinhardt)  an pfingsten 3 tage ab pottenstein unterwegs. das war alles.
gruß sandra


----------

